# Risa W-FD/MF CGC



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I finally got all our stuff from WCFO (World Canine Freestyle Organization) for the Summer Video Competition so I can make the official announcement. Risa has her FIRST title ever! She now has her Beginners title in WCFO freestyle. So she's now _Risa W-FD/MF CGC_! Not too bad for a scaredy, throw-away shelter mutt who had no obedience training when I got her.







I was very happy to read the comments by the 3 judges. Every one of them commented on our wonderful bond. I am so proud of Risa and our 'silly' endeavor. She is truly a pleasure to be around and train with. 

Here she is posing with her Qualifying Score ribbon and her *2nd place medal!!*


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

AWESOME!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome...congrats


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats!! She looks great with that ribbon around her neck. A testament to your hard work.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Big congrats, I know how hard the two of you have worked together!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro blows a kiss to his bestest pal buddy Ris and gives her a hearty Frat chest bump.
















From me and the rest of the Paq!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic! She's so adorable!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Huge, huge, HUUUUGE







CONGRATS!!!








You two have made some inspiring, amazing progress! Getting her CGC was an accomplishment too. You and Risa have worked so very hard and done so phenominally well! Risa is so lucky to be partnered with you, Jamie! Way to go to both of you on an awesome job well done!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How cool is that? Super congrats!!! She really is a special girl!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
I'm very happy for both of you


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is totally awesome!!!! Great job contratulations!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I am so super proud of both of you girls.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That color looks GREAT on her!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's totally AWESOME. Congratulations.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats !!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is wonderful Jamie!

You two make a terrific team, I am so happy for you!

How cute does she look with her ribbon and metal? Oh my, she is so adorable!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

You two are just amazing together! What a terrific accomplishment! She looks so adorable in her ribbon - wish I could give her a hug!









Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys. It's so nice to have 'quantifiable' proof of our hard work. She's such a great dog and I'm so lucky to have her.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

We want to see the video


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Is this the one you had to send videos in? I remember you posting awhile back about sending your freestyle routine videos.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is awesome, I would love to try freestyle.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep. This is the one I sent in videos for. It's not always easy to find competitions for freestyle and, at the time, I wasn't sure Risa was ready for that environment. She is probably more ready now than she was when we filmed for this. But I still don't think she's 100% there yet.







So this is one way we can compete without the stress of the show.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nicely done, Jaime and Risa!!!!!!
Mr. Frodo sends Risa his







and








We DO want to see the video!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm not sure how I missed this!







!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

